
Show HN: Tool for Creating SQL Pipelines – Structure.rest - punknight
Hi All! We&#x27;ve spent a few months on getting an MVP together, and would love to get some feedback on whether this tool meets you needs. Here is a link to a demo video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=FBLi3vdKB-4&amp;feature=emb_rel_pause<p>Here&#x27;s a link to our website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.structure.rest<p>And here&#x27;s a blog article, I published today in the space: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.structure.rest&#x2F;blog&#x2F;using-a-data-analytics-stack-to-gain-business-insights
======
izyda
I think there is a real market need here for Business Intelligence analysts,
looking for new tools along with their new datawarehouse (ie. Snowflake).

Alteryx has been around this space for forever and has had great (really
astounding) success with their UI. So, I think your idea of keeping the UI but
using SQL (to version to control, etc.) makes sense. In the future, it seems
totally possible that you add more drag-and-drop functionality that allows
non-SQL capable analysts to make queries, join things, filter, etc. (like in
Alteryx) but that then actually generates SQL.

From a company building perspective, I think there is an open question whether
you need to reinvent the framework yourself or use dbt under the hood (already
huge community & permissive license) and simply offer a better/alternative UI
targeted at a different audience.

~~~
punknight
Thanks for the feedback! We are looking for more info on user needs in this
space. Sounds like you currently use Alteryx + Snowflake. Any additional
information you could provide about your use case/needs would be helpful.
Seems like some people are more interested in open source tools that can be
run on their own computer (like DBT) while others are looking for more of an
enterprise use case. What about you?

~~~
izyda
I shot you (or your co-founder) a note on your Slack - let's pick it up there?

~~~
punknight
Agreed. Thanks!

------
replwoacause
The link to your demo video is actually a link to "Jazz Beats: Jazzy & Lofi
Hip Hop Radio - Rainy Coffee Beats for Work, Study" in case you want to update
it.

:)

~~~
punknight
I can't edit the post, but Thank you. Here is a link to the demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QddtEL45gNY&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QddtEL45gNY&feature=youtu.be)

~~~
replwoacause
Demo looks great and I really like the user interface. Nice and clean. I went
looking for pricing however and did not see anything on your website nor did I
see anything indicating your are in beta. Is this a paid service and if so
what is your pricing structure?

~~~
punknight
Hi Replwoacause! Do you have any additional information on what your
individual needs might be? It would be very helpful to us to know what tools
you currently use, and why those tools are useful to you. We have received a
lot of positive feedback and some feature requests, so we are trying to group
feature requests by common use cases.

------
punknight
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QddtEL45gNY&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QddtEL45gNY&feature=youtu.be)

